# doverosx's 2021 Lawn Journal



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Alrighty, 2021 is upon us and you can start by looking through my Soil Test Results from FALL (well after my last app of Urea). https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=355724#p355724

My targets for this year will be: 4.5/3.89/5.17, though, I will keep going on N during the Fall blitz if I can.

April 11, 2021 brought a clean up mow with the bag




Additionally, I took the opportunity to apply some amendments and some correction fertilizer (10-12-12) that I picked up from Ritchie Feed and Seed. I also picked up EON 75 which is SGN75 product and looks to be some awesome (but holy expensive) stuff....but in this day where we have lockdowns after lockdowns, you take what you can get.




Totals so far (per 1000sq ft):
N: 0.09 lbs
P: 0.11 lbs
K: 0.11 lbs
S: 0.5 lbs
Humic Acid: 1.0 lbs


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Sprayed 0.4oz of Prodiamine, ran low on the mix and topped it up with 0.1oz and 2 gallons. We'll see how I'll "top up" on the second split app. Definitely not ideal but I'm rusty on srpaying...way more than expected.

Prior to rain, check out that snow mould damage. Good Times!




Some impromptu rain that was completely not called for and was the perfect rain for activating prodiamine....


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

We got perfect rain for pre-em what luck with this dry spring.

I also messed up my spraying. I have closer to 3000sq ft than 4000 now with playground and whatnot. So I mixed 3 gallons for 2 fills of my 2 gallon sprayer. Then after doing 2k of lawn I had nearly .5gal left in the tank of 2. Ugh. I need a more open tip as I sort of ran through the yard trying to evenly disperse the rest of my tank haha.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

SodFace said:


> We got perfect rain for pre-em what luck with this dry spring.
> 
> I also messed up my spraying. I have closer to 3000sq ft than 4000 now with playground and whatnot. So I mixed 3 gallons for 2 fills of my 2 gallon sprayer. Then after doing 2k of lawn I had nearly .5gal left in the tank of 2. Ugh. I need a more open tip as I sort of ran through the yard trying to evenly disperse the rest of my tank haha.


Lmao. I spit my coffee out because I started spraying at a leisurely pace and ended at a medium jog lol.

I am very grateful of the slow/constant rain we're getting. I'm hoping it flushes the CaCl drum road salt and really fills in the snow mould/salt damaged areas.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

AHA! You're the guy that cleaned out the EON supply. I gotta wait till the next order comes in now. Shafted!!!!


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Awww man, beat you to it ;-). Did they confirm that they will be ordering more in stock?


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Gave the lawn a first proper mow and it is over 50% filled in so far. I decided to give it another hit of the 10-12-12 as well.

Totals so far (per 1000sq ft):
N: 0.31 lbs
P: 0.38 lbs
K: 0.38 lbs
S: 0.5 lbs
Humic Acid: 1.0 lbs


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

doverosx said:


> Awww man, beat you to it ;-). Did they confirm that they will be ordering more in stock?


More is on the way for sure, but everything is late thanks to the pandemic. Almost starting to wonder if its just a good excuse people are falling back on.

How happy are you with your Eufy Doorbell? I have a love/hate relationship with mine.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

It's a love hate scenario….


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Nismo said:


> Almost starting to wonder if its just a good excuse people are falling back on.


%100 this. Everyone just sort of shrugs and goes "well there's the pandemic of course...". I understand a lot of it but it's a crutch so many are using.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Yep.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Yep... I heard the furnace kick on this morning at 4:30am and it was -8 (17.5F for our American friends). Sigh...


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Again???


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Ur... uh... yeahhhhh


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Threw down some more 10-12-12, sulfur and I thatched some areas that were lagging behind on Wednesday.

Totals so far (per 1000sq ft):
N: 0.41 lbs
P: 0.50 lbs
K: 0.50 lbs
S: 1.0 lbs
Humic Acid: 1.0 lbs


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Sprayed some molasses, RGS and Hydretain on the lawn today. I also had a gentleman riding his bike with his son stop by because he recognized the lawn from the forum ;-). If we weren't locked down I'd have offered him a beer for some carb loading lol.

Some pictures of how the lawn is doing as things are starting to wake up, but I do need to pull the thatch a bit more in a few areas.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Looks like way less salt damage (with the added bonus of no hydrolic oil and diesel spills) from last year.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Absolutely! I hope that is a result of the cultivars that I selected as well, that would make me very happy! The only true damaged areas are from snow plows and it looks like the plow uncovered some crabgrass seeds so I'll be pulling out the quinclorac and giving it a first timer try.

I'll mix it up with my 3 way as well and get some weed knock down to clear the way for some grass growth. I was going to try holding off since most weeds are getting choked out but crabgrass is where I draw the line.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Crabgrass is such a bitch. I let it get away on me last year and I'm still paying for that decision.

Just putting the final touches on my push sprayer and my 3 way will go down this weekend. I've already got a few rogue dandelions that managed to infiltrate from the neighbors.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

@doverosx how do you find hydretain? Where'd you get it?

Lawn is looking better and better each day!


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

This is my first time trying hydretain. After last year, I figured it's worth a shot!

Also……….


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

All melted now but yea that was unpleasant for the last day of April!!!


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Took the pre-rain opportunity to apply more fertilizer and my monthly Humic Acid applications. It looks more like I have a decent population of some sort of field grass, instead of crabgrass and the weed population is decent enough for me to look at spraying again. On the bright side, my cultural practices are preventing any of the dandelions from reaching the flowering stage but with some "thinner" areas still, I want to hedge my bets and help my grass continue to establish itself.

Totals so far (per 1000sq ft):
N: 0.57 lbs
P: 0.69 lbs
K: 0.69 lbs
S: 1.0 lbs
Humic Acid: 2.0 lbs
Prodiamine: 0.2oz


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Spot sprayed 3 way + quinclorac today. Barely used any from my 3.5 gallon mix so I offered to spot (more or less broadcast) sprayed my neighbour's lawn. I'll follow up on his lawn since I didn't spray everywhere.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Had a bunch of tests for my heart and took the day off. No point in going in to work for 2 hours….so, I mowed the lawn, threw down some fert, sulfur and ended with spraying RGS (3oz/1k) and 1oz off molasses/1k.

There is some yellowing and minimal curling from the weed spray so far, but temps have been cool so patience will be needed for action to take place.

Totals so far (per 1000sq ft):
N: 0.70 lbs
P: 0.93 lbs
K: 0.93 lbs
S: 1.5 lbs
Humic Acid: 2.0 lbs
Prodiamine: 0.2oz


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Looking good! Does the neighbour have one of those "Don't mind the weeds I'm feeding the bees" sign ? heh


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Hey, following now. You amped up N as hell! :lol: But when I think twice, that's way below what I was up to last year.
And way above this year's target. Need desperately verticut. This thing does not know when to stop :lol:


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

Coming along nice! That's quite the dandelion border between you and your neighbour! Must be tough to keep your side up when they turn to seed though.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

SodFace said:


> Looking good! Does the neighbour have one of those "Don't mind the weeds I'm feeding the bees" sign ? heh


LOL. The funny part about that is after a good rain, there are two handfuls of birds grabbing worms/bugs on my side and none anywhere else. I'll try to catch a video of it happening, but it is always funny to dominate nature's love when those "naturalists" are walking by. The way I see it, my foliar has more nutrients and my soil is far more robust (even with the poor lab results).


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Babameca said:


> Hey, following now. You amped up N as hell! :lol: But when I think twice, that's way below what I was up to last year.
> And way above this year's target. Need desperately verticut. This thing does not know when to stop :lol:


Yeah, I changed my tune on N when I realized that my prediction for this year was way off. Slipping back into cooler weather after a strong push of heat to wake things up is creating some resilient plants. I might try picking up a sunjoe but I'll try calling around for verticut services first. I was hoping to get away with dropping molasses to do thatch control though!


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

amartin003 said:


> Coming along nice! That's quite the dandelion border between you and your neighbour! Must be tough to keep your side up when they turn to seed though.


It hasn't been too bad actually, most of the wind blows away from my lawn so I'm typically lucky and most seeds get chewed up with how often I mow (+ prodiamine is magic).


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Alrighty…getting a good, deep watering (2.75hrs) with my bhyve setup. Oh, how I've missed this setup, automated watering is great.

Here are the rainfall totals we're dealing with…I'm not liking the prospect of another drought season….


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Alrighty, I ended up spot spraying with speedzone after following up with my neighbours' lawn. After visiting a cottage, I came back to a very green and lush lawn so I whipped out the mower and went to town. Looks like the grass reached to 4" and my current HOC is 3".

I also spread the rest of the 10-12-12 fertilizer. Bhyve bumped up my watering date so I placed the sprinklers for a good watering tomorrow morning. I've also hit the 1lbs milestone for P and K. Loads of compliments about the lawn so that's always awesome! Someone noticed that my trees were kicking butt too.

Totals so far (per 1000sq ft):
N: 0.76 lbs
P: 1.00 lbs
K: 1.00 lbs
S: 1.5 lbs
Humic Acid: 2.0 lbs
Prodiamine: 0.2oz


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Threw down some 23-23-3 starter [email protected] 0.2lbs N, sprayed some [email protected], sprayed some [email protected] I also attempted to spray my sulfate of potash but it isn't as water soluble as I expected. I ended up making my whirlygig do its thing and spread the powder directly @0.5lbs K. Oh and I also threw down sulfur at 0.5lbs.

Totals so far (per 1000sq ft):
N: 0.96 lbs
P: 1.20 lbs
K: 1.47 lbs
S: 2.0 lbs
Humic Acid: 2.0 lbs
Prodiamine: 0.2oz


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Do you have some grass pics..?.. any luck IDing that grassy weed?


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Grass pics coming up. Here are some young/mature pics of that grassy weed.








The tillers make you want to scream crab grass but I can promise you, I've thrown many chemicals at it with limited success. The roots are usually very shallow so you can pull it. Quinclorac turns it white 50% of the time when using MSO. Not sure if NIS would be better for this one.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

I have some more dry spots too water in tomorrow morning. Shouldn't be too bad to do, and so far it seems like hydretain is working well - during drought weather last year I had a hell of a time keeping up with water. I made peace with a large part of my front lawn by the tree burning out.

This year, it's just two corners and along the curb side. I ordered a surprise to bring up my lawn care game so stay tuned.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

This is what we're dealing with…. What a spring!


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Yep... its been so friggin' dry this month, super frustrating.

And part of my reasoning for the push for irrigation in the back yard. Its just so unpredictable. Last year we were drowning, this year drought.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

I've been dragging the hoses out every day or seems. Ordered a cheap 2 outlet timer so I can have a timer front and back. Easier to set up at night and have it run at 5am... Then put away before I go to work. I'm about to pull the trigger on another couple sprinklers to make life easier.

Maybe we'll have more rain this summer?!


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

SodFace said:


> I've been dragging the hoses out every day or seems. Ordered a cheap 2 outlet timer so I can have a timer front and back. Easier to set up at night and have it run at 5am... Then put away before I go to work. I'm about to pull the trigger on another couple sprinklers to make life easier.
> 
> Maybe we'll have more rain this summer?!


In my experience, whatever cost you're concerned about with an irrigation setup that'll save time -ignore that concern. It'll pay off huuuuge when you get it dialed in. Yes it'll help the lawn, but it'll help you focus on the management side of things more so than the grunt work.

I have two orbit b-hyves front and back, with two sprinklers on each and I just watch the app and when it predicts watering the next morning I'll setup the sprinklers and go to bed. The synchronized dance of 4 sprinklers running at once is some serious dominating for passers by.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

doverosx said:


> SodFace said:
> 
> 
> > I've been dragging the hoses out every day or seems. Ordered a cheap 2 outlet timer so I can have a timer front and back. Easier to set up at night and have it run at 5am... Then put away before I go to work. I'm about to pull the trigger on another couple sprinklers to make life easier.
> ...


Very cool. I might upgrade later on...the orbit timers were cheap enough if I use them a season I'm ok with that. I guess I'm holding off going crazier as I have it in my head I'll be getting irrigation in ground some day...but not certain I will go down that road soon.

Are your rain charts from the b-hyve? Or a website? I just have a stake rain gauge (which so far has remained empty haha). Or even a better weather website with a approximate mm rain prediction?

Edit/ just scrolled up further back in your thread to see it's from a website.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Here's another website…I started to track down our typical precipitation levels and we're VERY LOW with minimal correction from June (so far on the prediction front);


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Threw down some double wide, double cut, diagonals. I'm also watering in some dry spots; on for 15 minutes to open up the soil, off for 15 minutes, back on for 30.

Will be throwing down some fertilizer later today.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Threw down another 0.2lbs N. Mowing height will go up to 3.5" and strangely, growth is lower so far. Not sure if it's the drop in temperatures or residual stress from the drought/heat.

Totals so far (per 1000sq ft):
N: 1.16 lbs
P: 1.46 lbs
K: 1.50 lbs
S: 2.0 lbs
Humic Acid: 2.0 lbs
Prodiamine: 0.2oz


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

I'll be spraying prodiamine and humic acid today, to get ready for the first real rain tomorrow in weeks. Possibly some FAS to spice things up, but I did apply gly to rogue vegetation.

It is definitely working faster than I remember gly working, probably because of the dry weather.

Here I am watering in dry spots;


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

I really hope the weather network is right about Thursday... we've officially hit the record for driest May in 8 decades. If you drive around the city it looks like late August already. This is insane.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Lawns are checking out for summer already I noticed on a walk yesterday. Hope the rain comes.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Totals so far (per 1000sq ft):
N: 1.16 lbs
P: 1.46 lbs
K: 1.50 lbs
S: 2.0 lbs
Humic Acid: 3.0 lbs
Prodiamine: 0.4oz
Biochar: 1.25 lbs

I squeezed in some biochar from gardeners pantry, it definitely is large in size so just spread it out with my hands. I followed up with some eon75 (humic acid) and I'll be spraying the prodiamine much later in the evening.

I'm really hoping for that rain…currently dropping gallons of water along the sidewalk as one got areas going into dormancy FAST.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Rain dispersed during the morning! Yay! Of course, we're going into a week of 30C+ and no rain. Hydretain is holding up really well - I think I'm a green light on recommending the stuff.

I've got some burn out from the weak cultivars I'm my lawn. I'm considering killing those off and renovating those sections…..

Here's some proof for my fellow cool season drought enthusiasts;


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Here's the total in Nepean



Couldn't even get to half an inch.

Where did you pick up the hydretain? I wouldn't mind giving it a shot myself.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

I ordered the gallon jug from Amazon (out of stock now) but you can get the hose end from Amazon and seedworld. Seedworld also has the granular available.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Threw down some sulfur and followed up with the last bit of molasses that I have. I'm looking to spray FAS asap. Also…clover is popping up everywhere…sigh.

Totals so far (per 1000sq ft):
N: 1.16 lbs
P: 1.46 lbs
K: 1.50 lbs
S: 2.5 lbs
Humic Acid: 3.0 lbs
Prodiamine: 0.4oz
Biochar: 1.25 lbs


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Just sprayed my FAS ;-). I'd really love to knock down this clover infestation but my hands are tied with the upcoming heat + drought.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Sprayed Potassium today, went a bit better…I started to mix 1.125lbs into 64oz of water two days before spraying. While spraying with the ortho, I would spray until there was sediment left and finish off the spray job by blasting inside the Ortho container and spraying at a higher nozzle rate. This method worked acceptably. So far I'm not convinced this is a long term route that I'll be using. Let's see how the lawn responds to this week's drought and heat!

Totals so far (per 1000sq ft):
N: 1.16 lbs
P: 1.46 lbs
K: 2.00 lbs
S: 2.5 lbs
Humic Acid: 3.0 lbs
Prodiamine: 0.4oz
Biochar: 1.25 lbs


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

doverosx said:


> Sprayed Potassium today, went a bit better…I started to mix 1.125lbs into 64oz of water two days before spraying. While spraying with the ortho, I would spray until there was sediment left and finish off the spray job by blasting inside the Ortho container and spraying at a higher nozzle rate. This method worked acceptably. So far I'm not convinced this is a long term route that I'll be using. Let's see how the lawn responds to this week's drought and heat!


Hey did you do LCN's mod to the Ortho? I've not had any jam issues since i cut the tube shorter, clipped off the filter, reattach weight with zip tie, and always spray at biggest output. I only spray humic and kelp and such. Wouldn't be useful after mod to spray insecticides etc.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

I haven't modded this sprayer yet, because I'm still struggling with this company's definition of water soluble. I might look at a paint mixer but honestly, it shouldn't really be necessary for something that has "water soluble" labeled on it .


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Nismo @doverosx Guys, you ever checked this?
https://aquatrols.com/revolution/
Not cheap, but Hydratain is maybe a prosumer version of the pro stuff.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Babameca said:


> @Nismo @doverosx Guys, you ever checked this?
> https://aquatrols.com/revolution/
> Not cheap, but Hydratain is maybe a prosumer version of the pro stuff.


@Babameca Thanks for the heads up. I'll look into it. It may not be cheap, but neither is 600 dollar water bills :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

We might need to split a purchase in the future ;-). Without a drought, we could actually reduce our watering -imagine that!! The weather network is already backing down on next week's expected rain…man, we're just aren't getting any breaks!


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

So Saturday morning I was going to tend to the lawn since it was my first day of vacation. Well, I received a text message telling me to pack camping gear because it was my bachelor party time.

Back from the party and the lawn was very grown and very heat/drought stressed. I had to start burning in my Diamond pattern before the wedding so I did a double cut and started working on mending the lawn.

I threw down 0.2lbs N of the 23-23-3 and the rest of my biochar. Later today, I'll spray RGS, potassium and I'll spray for clover.

Totals so far (per 1000sq ft):
N: 1.36 lbs
P: 1.66 lbs
K: 2.03 lbs
S: 2.5 lbs
Humic Acid: 3.0 lbs
Prodiamine: 0.4oz
Biochar: 3.00 lbs


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Congrats! When is the big day?


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Nismo said:


> Congrats! When is the big day?


Thanks! The big day is June 19th. We've planned it four times already so it'll be great to get it done with.

The lawn getting trampled on during heat and drought is worrisome but it'll be a good test ;-).

Looks like we got a blast of rain right on top of us this early morning. Some more indicated for the rest of the day…I spent the rest of last night fixing up dry spots so I never got a chance to do any other spraying.

Additionally, I'm either looking at a bit of fungus or die off from the weaker "heat" cultivars.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

I can't imagine its been easy to plan a wedding during a pandemic. We thank our lucky stars we got it all done in 2019.

All in all, the lawn seems to be coping really well with the heat. The Hydratain is back in stock on Amazon.... may have to get on the bandwagon and see if i can save what hasn't gone dormant for July and August.

The rain this morning didn't even register on my rain gauge. I hope this afternoon is a little more of a steady downpour.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Yep, it is crazy and well…we've had 25 days to plan for this version ;-).

Sprayed some 3 way, MSO and quinclorac today after the rain. Should be decent enough to knock out the clover.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

I missed some spots or…they poked up after I sprayed, either way, those buggers got pulled up with ease ;-). Knock down is spray happening on the weeds that got hit and you can see them whilting and changing colour.

Today brought RGS @3oz/1k sq ft and 0.25lbs/1k sq ft of potassium. I had a better time and got used to cranking up the ratio and jogging with the ortho ;-).

Oh, I also sprayed 1oz/1k sq ft with molasses .

Totals so far (per 1000sq ft):
N: 1.36 lbs
P: 1.66 lbs
K: 2.28 lbs
S: 2.5 lbs
Humic Acid: 3.0 lbs
Prodiamine: 0.4oz
Biochar: 3.00 lbs


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

I use the Ortho at 8oz(full) only pretty much. I do 1 or 2k lawn at a time so we empty the bottle every 2 minutes I think...its nearly a jog. It is the way lol.

Edit/ congrats on the wedding! Glad you'll get to make it happen.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

I'll do the 8oz jog next time; the sprayer is now actually spraying the SoP that drops out of solution but I'll give it a go.

It is the way ;-).


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Mowed at 4", not too much cut off the top which is surprising given the N I've put out so far. Threw down 0.2N and P with 0.5lbs of sulfur and 0.5lbs of humic acid. I've also noticed the same exact fungus that I had last year…

Totals so far (per 1000sq ft):
N: 1.56 lbs
P: 1.86 lbs
K: 2.3 lbs
S: 3.0 lbs
Humic Acid: 3.5 lbs
Prodiamine: 0.4oz
Biochar: 3.00 lbs


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

On July 4th I reinspected the lawn after doing a bag mow to clean up the fireworks I launched off for Canada Day. Overall, it looks like letting the lawn "dry out" was the right call to make and the disease that was building was subdued pretty noticeably. I've applied azoxystrobin at 2lbs/1k sq ft.

I've re-audited the irrigation setup and the result is that my b-hyve now runs for 3x 30 minute cycles during a watering day.

Totals so far (per 1000sq ft):
N: 1.56 lbs
P: 1.86 lbs
K: 2.3 lbs
S: 3.0 lbs
Humic Acid: 3.5 lbs
Prodiamine: 0.4oz
Biochar: 3.00 lbs
Azoxy: 2.00 lbs


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Today brought 0.3lbs N of 23-23-3, 0.5lbs of sulfur and 0.5lbs of humic acid. I really wanted to spray molasses, potassium and hydretain but the rain beat me to the races. Note in my pics, the area that I forgot to raise my mower from its lowest position…oops.

Totals so far (per 1000sq ft):
N: 1.87 lbs
P: 2.17 lbs
K: 2.34 lbs
S: 3.5 lbs
Humic Acid: 4.0 lbs
Prodiamine: 0.4oz
Biochar: 3.00 lbs
Azoxy: 2.00 lbs


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Looks good. This cool wet weather isn't too summery, but it's great for the lawns and the water bill.

How are you spraying your molasses?

I tried diluting it with some water and shaking it and then applying with a hose end sprayer, mixed with some humic, and EM, but I kept getting clogging. I removed the screen filter, but still clogging...


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Don't worry about water savings, so for whatever reason my b-hyve decided to water my front yard despite not facing any scheduled sessions. I had to go into the settings and disable/enable to get things sorted again. In the End, the system ran with my sprinklers stored away….ugh

As for spraying molasses, I actually throw in about 1-2oz in the sprayer, then add boiling water and shake it up. After that, don't be afraid to crank up the "rate" on the hose and sprayer, I triple the rate that I use for RGS for example.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Today brings us; [email protected]/1k sq ft (I'm amazed the jug is still going), [email protected]/1k sq ft and [email protected]/1k sq ft.

Totals so far (per 1000sq ft):
N: 1.87 lbs
P: 2.17 lbs
K: 2.59 lbs
S: 3.5 lbs
Humic Acid: 4.0 lbs
Prodiamine: 0.4oz
Biochar: 3.00 lbs
Azoxy: 2.00 lbs


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

[email protected]/1k sq ft and [email protected]/1k sq ft.

Totals so far (per 1000sq ft):
N: 1.87 lbs
P: 2.17 lbs
K: 2.82 lbs
S: 3.5 lbs
Humic Acid: 4.0 lbs
Prodiamine: 0.4oz
Biochar: 3.00 lbs
Azoxy: 4.00 lbs


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Looking really good for peak summer! How have the weather conditions been for you? It looked like northern areas were getting cooked for a while. What's your HOC?


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks! And I couldn't agree more, the weather has been interesting. My Cole's notes is that we experienced a spring drought, that rebounded in June (which was hot) followed by a cooler and wetter than usual July.

HOC is maxed out on the Honda at 4", the grass stripes so well but if someone walks on it, it stays flopped over in the fine fescue areas. Definitely a Reno in the future, but I want to get the soil fixed up first.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

We've got fungus! And that's despite the two applications of azoxy (granular).


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

I threw down some more N @0.26lbs/1k sq ft today from the 23-23-3 starter fertilizer I have left over. I'll be looking to apply some chicken poop soon and that'll be all she wrote for P applications, I think. EDIT: I just realized, today marks 2 weeks so I'll be applying S and Humic Acid at 0.5lbs/1k sq ft. I may have missed my hydretain application as well so I'll spray that tomorrow morning.

Totals so far (per 1000sq ft):
N: 2.13 lbs
P: 2.40 lbs
K: 2.85 lbs
S: 4.0 lbs
Humic Acid: 4.5 lbs
Prodiamine: 0.4oz
Biochar: 3.00 lbs
Azoxy: 4.00 lbs


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

I got hydretain out yesterday and I did some spot spraying with quinclorac and MSO mostly because I had it mixed for my neighbours. Watering things in now since we'll need more than 2-4mm to activate hydretain.

And I threw down [email protected]/1k sq ft.

Totals so far (per 1000sq ft):
N: 2.13 lbs
P: 2.40 lbs
K: 3.20 lbs
S: 4.0 lbs
Humic Acid: 4.5 lbs
Prodiamine: 0.4oz
Biochar: 3.00 lbs
Azoxy: 4.00 lbs


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

I threw down an entire 9kg bag of chicken poop today after work and mowed a new pattern during lunch. Water runs tomorrow and I'm holding off on ppz because of the upcoming heat wave.











Totals so far (per 1000sq ft):
N: 2.57 lbs
P: 2.75 lbs
K: 3.37 lbs
S: 4.0 lbs
Humic Acid: 4.5 lbs
Prodiamine: 0.4oz
Biochar: 3.00 lbs
Azoxy: 4.00 lbs


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

@Babameca @g-man Any thoughts to using ppz right now? I can spray it foliarly this evening at 2oz for curative. If the weather people are correct, it'll be hot sun for 3 days followed by decent rains.

There is my annual cast of yellow grass, that is definitely fungus. However, there are plenty of perfectly healthy grass blades all around after the azoxy at a low rate. I need to rotate fungicides anyway, but I'm not sure if I should apply 1/2oz or wait it out until the heat ends; which could push me beyond 40 days since the last app of azoxy (it's been 16 days so far).


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It needs a curative rate of dihydrogen monoxide fungicide. Forget about the propi for now.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

g-man said:


> It needs a curative rate of dihydrogen monoxide fungicide. Forget about the propi for now.


The only legal fungicide. My guess is that you want to see it push out via growth?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I don't think there is really any fungus there currently to push out with growth. It looks like it's just dry. You can see by the edge of the curb the grass is getting a bit of a drought look.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think the lawn is water stressed. In the 4th image you can see the drought/wilting point. I also think it is too long hoc for the grass type.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Yes along the curb things are right on that wilting point but that is properly intentional as I am moving to a manual watering schedule because my orbit "smart" schedule is broken.

I'll post up pics for your review after I'm done my cycling work out ;-).


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

@g-man @SNOWBOB11 , try to ignore the wilting along the curb because my guess there is the way they poured concrete. Last I checked there was 1-2" of soil depth against the curbs and the heat is unrealistic to be battle against imo.

I did push the areas by the trees to see how hydretain works compared to last year. It worked much better but my guess is still depth is poor there as well. Especially considering all of the exposed roots. If I do really try to level the lawn, I'm going to go broke adding sand to compensate for the roots!

As for HOC, it's a mix but I'm trying to treat it as a TTTF lawn.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Is this the only fungicides you have? Are under PGR? Is this your only application of azoxy for the season?


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Yes, I only have azoxy and propi and no I'm not under PGR.

I've only made two applications (at 2lbs/1k sq ft) this year but I've had a similar fungus attack last year.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Not sure what gman is referring to and why, but if I was you and very worried about my grass (total kill based on previous experience) I would do propi. Probably at 1-1.5oz. If it recovers well, I would simply skip and wait.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Babameca said:


> Not sure what gman is referring to and why, but if I was you and very worried about my grass (total kill based on previous experience) I would do propi. Probably at 1-1.5oz. If it recovers well, I would simply skip and wait.


Thanks boss. This is the second year I've been hit with fungus and it shows up the same way. Trust overall, crown rot and yellow foliage mixed evenly throughout. It's hard to capture the essence in picture but it's obvious in person, ironically my neighbour's lawn that I did some treatments on has zilch. He does have drought stress (worse than the little spots I have).

Also, if gman is looking at the corner next to the driveway, let's just say that I hit that corner with the mower at the lowest height instead of the highest setting. That happened 2 weeks ago .


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

The lawn looks like it mostly just needs water. There's nothing that I can see that's going to give any total kill. At the very worst there might be a few leaf spot lesions possibly caused by keeping the grass too dry. If that's the case DMI might make it worse. Most of the pictures you've posted you can see the grass is dry and at the wilting point.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ +1

And to me the hoc is too high that the leaves fall down and create an environment that limits air movement. This plus wilt stress can lead to fungus.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@doverosx Root/crown rot you say? Can you easily pull the dead grass? If yes, look at my journal, and my latest post in the cool season forum (Ryan Knorr' video). I agree the HOC is a bit too high.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

10-4 and a huge thanks everyone. I've increased the watering amount and will chase wilted areas with local watering. Additionally…HOC will go down to 3.5".

It'll be interesting to see how 3.5" goes next year. As for the crown rot, no root pulling except for one spot that had regular pythium webbing. As for watering, I audited *and* did a dry out session because I figured all my other cultural practices are just fine; turns out HOC is probably the key.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Dumping more water now. Mowed to 3.5" and ye shall behold the yellow/orange blades in all of their glory.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

My orbit b-hyve indicated 67% moisture level before I started the manual watering process. I still find it odd that I wasn't dry during the drought but I'm dry and that's coming off an incredibly wet July!


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Those moisture sensors... a real one costs few hundreds (not few...but a FEW). Pull a plug if want to know what the moisture is at 3-4''. Your lawn is very thick. Dropping further at 3 and dethatch deeply, later on, or next spring will help air circulation. And if you treat it as TTTF, well you will have to deal with the TTTF major weakness . Fungus


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

So this is why @Babameca was recommending a verticut. This is the second mow at 3.5" and after watering dry spots every other day. The heat isn't helping.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Sun Joe dethatcher ordered. I'm hoping that I'll be able to get out and spray some molasses in the lawn today.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Just hold off on any extreme (water included) initiative until the heat is gone for good. Another wave comes next week. It is perfect fungus conditions.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Babameca said:


> Just hold off on any extreme (water included) initiative until the heat is gone for good. Another wave comes next week. It is perfect fungus conditions.


Exactly what I've been doing. So far, I've only made a small tweak here and there but these unbelievably hot and humid days (without any real rain nor relief) is kind of an odd August event. The "attacked" and dry grass blades are dying off already and getting pulled up when I mow so it'll be a matter of growth + patience; which is the hard part.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Heat relief should be coming this weekend.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Well. I never knew rust fungus could be so aggressive but here we are with 50% plant necrosis and substantial spread.

I'm concerned because I still can't spray with the next few days being very hot.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

I can tell you one thing, I'm not happy with the way the lawn looks right now. Anyway, I sprayed a total of 1lbs of 0-0-52 at 0.23lbs/1k sq ft and continued pulling a bunch of clover; it's tricky because the lawn is indeed "so damn thick".

Totals so far (per 1000sq ft):
N: 2.57 lbs
P: 2.75 lbs
K: 3.60 lbs
S: 4.0 lbs
Humic Acid: 4.5 lbs
Prodiamine: 0.4oz
Biochar: 3.00 lbs
Azoxy: 4.00 lbs


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

My neighbours have rust fungus too…




I was going to water in a section in his backyard, it isn't really growing and it looks checked out. Well, it is checked out but it's damaged from fungus.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Threw down Sulfur at 0.5lbs, Humic Acid at 0.5lbs and Urea at 0.15lbs. Also mowed the lawn at 3.5" again.

N: 2.80 lbs
P: 2.75 lbs
K: 3.60 lbs
S: 4.5 lbs
Humic Acid: 5.0 lbs
Prodiamine: 0.4oz
Biochar: 3.00 lbs
Azoxy: 4.00 lbs


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Is it rust fungus or some sort of pollen? Recently my mower is completely covered in that reddish brown stuff as well as my shoes but I think it is pollen.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Vtx531 said:


> Is it rust fungus or some sort of pollen? Recently my mower is completely covered in that reddish brown stuff as well as my shoes but I think it is pollen.


Undeniably rust fungus. There are pustules on the foliage as well as reduced growth rates on affected turf stands.

On my turf I don't really have noticeable effect in growth but I did have root rot which I suspected was melting out from a lack of airflow. I'm familiar with that case in other plants but never expected it with my lawn considering it was generally thin.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Rust spread seems to have been subdued. I sprayed 6oz/1k sq ft of molasses. Irrigation will be set to run tomorrow.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

And just like that…there was no rust on the mower or my shoes…interesting. Mowed at 3" today, in preparation for the sun Joe dethatch after this (yet another extended heat wave without any rain).

I'm also seeing dog spots which usually doesn't happen.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Nothing to see here…


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Yea I barely had to water in July. Now all the lawns around that don't water are checking out.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

I'm definitely having trouble keeping up with watering. 2500sqft of full sun turf doesn't help that's for sure! Like you said, some of the neighbours are cultivating weed deserts!


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Tonight, I saw a nice storm cloud rolling in on the radar so I decided to throw down some more 46-0-0 at 0.2lbsN/1k sq ft. I'll mow tomorrow and scalp soon after.. then it'll be time to dethatch!

N: 3.00 lbs
P: 2.75 lbs
K: 3.60 lbs
S: 4.5 lbs
Humic Acid: 5.0 lbs
Prodiamine: 0.4oz
Biochar: 3.00 lbs
Azoxy: 4.00 lbs


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

And today brings us….sunjoe time. I really wasn't expecting this much to come up, especially after a semi-scalp.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I can feel the relief the turf just got from a nice grooming. The lawn should perk up quickly with fall on its way.


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

doverosx said:


> And today brings us….sunjoe time. I really wasn't expecting this much to come up, especially after a semi-scalp.


That is gonna do wonders for your lawn. Nice work!


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Nismo said:


> doverosx said:
> 
> 
> > And today brings us….sunjoe time. I really wasn't expecting this much to come up, especially after a semi-scalp.
> ...


Thank you! I was using a lot of molasses this year, but it looks like @Babameca was onto something. When doing the work, my neighbour that worked in turf management remarked at how surprising it was to see so much thatch build up considering how well I take care of the lawn. I will need to admit...I'm a dang SunJoe convert. I resisted the hype but I'm impressed already. The Fall Blitz is going to be stellar!


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Well, I sprayed the rest of my RGS. A whole 4oz worth! Tomorrow will bring some more N and SoP.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

At -10 with tins.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice stuff @doverosx. This is with the tines or the blade attachment?


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

+5 with the tines but there's enough collateral damage that I'm not going to bother with the blades!

That looks good @Babameca !


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Big time nutrient loading! As well, I'm going to schedule aeration then I'll spray my last dose of potassium. I figured there should be more than enough available for the plant to recover from the scalp and dethatch work.

I threw down urea 46-0-0 at 0.100lbs/1k sq ft, humic acid at 0.5lbs/1k sq ft and sulfur at 0.5lbs/1k sq ft. That marks the end of sulfur applications this year.

N: 3.10 lbs
P: 2.75 lbs
K: 3.60 lbs
S: 5.0 lbs
Humic Acid: 5.5 lbs
Prodiamine: 0.4oz
Biochar: 3.00 lbs
Azoxy: 4.00 lbs


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Growth is coming along so I have the lawn it's first mow after the dethatch and scalp. I threw down 0.15lbs N/1k sq ft of urea 46-0-0 and I'm watering it in as I type this entry.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

N: 3.25 lbs
P: 2.75 lbs
K: 3.60 lbs
S: 5.0 lbs
Humic Acid: 5.5 lbs
Prodiamine: 0.4oz
Biochar: 3.00 lbs
Azoxy: 4.00 lbs


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Did you figure out what V344325 is? Hopefully they aren't planning to dig stuff up.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Nismo said:


> Did you figure out what V344325 is? Hopefully they aren't planning to dig stuff up.


Still no clue. I do know that they had the same marking in place when I moved in 3 years ago so maybe it's just something they do around here??

I know that there is new home development in areas where the golf course used to be.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

doverosx said:


> Nismo said:
> 
> 
> > Did you figure out what V344325 is? Hopefully they aren't planning to dig stuff up.
> ...


It may be a markout for a gas main. They color code by utilities and natural gas is yellow. Do you have gas service in your area?

They may periodically mark them out as part of maintenance. The gas company will refresh the pavement markings in my area every few years. If you see flagging along with it, then they called for a mark out for an excavation project, and they mark the turf with paint and flagging.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Ahhhh. That's what it is then. Just a regular marking for gas service. No flags anywhere!


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Overall green is starting to come through. Lots of bunching fescue and poa annua (thin, bright green). Threw down 0.25lbs N/1k sq ft and watered it in with 1L of sea help/phytoplankton mix.

N: 3.50 lbs
P: 2.75 lbs
K: 3.60 lbs
S: 5.0 lbs
Humic Acid: 5.5 lbs
Prodiamine: 0.4oz
Biochar: 3.00 lbs
Azoxy: 4.00 lbs


----------



## Mark B (May 30, 2019)

doverosx said:


> Overall green is starting to come through. Lots of bunching fescue and poa annua (thin, bright green). Threw down 0.25lbs N/1k sq ft and watered it in with 1L of sea help/phytoplankton mix.
> 
> N: 3.50 lbs
> P: 2.75 lbs
> ...


Hi, nice progress with your lawn, enjoyed your journey so far.
Do you think your Prodiamine ran out? Had a quick look back, seems like you applied 2nd June maybe. 
I have plenty of the poa annua popping despite a fairly recent pre m app, I might have missed the ideal window for it, meh. Seems a damn awkward one to avoid.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Yes, it definitely ran out but I was avoiding it because I wanted to promote more lateral spread instead of requiring seeding to repair certain areas of the lawn. So far, it has mostly paid off!


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Threw down another 0.25lbs of N.

N: 3.75 lbs
P: 2.75 lbs
K: 3.60 lbs
S: 5.0 lbs
Humic Acid: 5.5 lbs
Prodiamine: 0.4oz
Biochar: 3.00 lbs
Azoxy: 4.00 lbs


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

what N source are you primarily using?


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Urea from Synagri. Unfortunately, I haven't found any Ammonium Sulfate in our area.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Grass looks great!


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks!!

Threw down another 0.25lbs of N.

N: 4.00 lbs
P: 2.75 lbs
K: 3.60 lbs
S: 5.0 lbs
Humic Acid: 5.5 lbs
Prodiamine: 0.4oz
Biochar: 3.00 lbs
Azoxy: 4.00 lbs


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Wow beauty pattern dude


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

doverosx said:


> Urea from Synagri. Unfortunately, I haven't found any Ammonium Sulfate in our area.


The lawn looks great and darkened up nicely! If you're still unable to find AS in your area, I have a couple of ideas to toss around:

I'm not sure if Seed Ranch ships to CA, but it may be an option for you. Online orders tend to be expensive, so this is up there a bit, but not highway robbery like some others I've seen. In the past, I've used the cheap line fall fertilizer from Greenview, because it has mostly AS in it, so it has a lot of fast release N (4.6/22 = ~80%). It has a good amount of K in it, so you would not want to wait late in the season to use it (late season K promotes Snow Mold). FYI-I successfully used their Fairway Formula for years, a long time ago, and the Spring versions have a lot of slow release N. I would look up any turf suppliers in your area that sell to golf courses, landscapers, sports fields, etc. They are bound to have AS.

https://www.seedranch.com/Ammonium-Sulfate-21-0-0-Granular-Fertilizer-p/Ammonium-Sulfate-50.htm

GreenView Fall Lawn Food - 16 lb. bag, Covers 5,000 sq. ft https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E0LFRXA/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_K84VPPDRTPCDAZXXFXQ6


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks!! I'll finish up what I have and go from there. I should note that I do have a lot of powder ammonium sulfate so I'll be spraying that a lot.

Also….


----------



## Nismo (Jul 4, 2019)

Ruh-roh... someone called in locates. Given it wasn't you, I'm thinking a city contractor is coming to do something.

Do you guys have Bell Fibe in your area? I know they're in the pressure cooker to get their "Fiber To The Home" complete in all of Ottawa.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Actually, it's strange but we already have Fiber. There is a drop in my basement, however, I'm thinking they're going to split to support the homes across the street.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Also, I forgot that Kelp4Less.com has AS. They carry two types and send me weekly e-mail reminders of 2 for 1 Tuesdays. I received one last week and expect to receive one tomorrow. I bought their Extreme Blend a couple of times, so I'm on their list.


----------



## Ballan (Mar 10, 2021)

doverosx said:


> Urea from Synagri. Unfortunately, I haven't found any Ammonium Sulfate in our area.


Hey there, lawn is looking great!
FYI, Ritchie Feed & Seed HQ carries greenhouse spray grade AMS for around $40/25KG.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Ballan said:


> doverosx said:
> 
> 
> > Urea from Synagri. Unfortunately, I haven't found any Ammonium Sulfate in our area.
> ...


Yep! That's the stuff I have. I'll use it if I have to but I very much prefer using granular. I fought hard with the SoP being difficult to dissolve in the water. I haven't tried dissolving the AMS.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

I find the synagri urea dissolves pretty well. About to spread some in the next week


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

With the upcoming rains and having had no rain for 7 days. I decided to throw down another 0.25lbs/1k sq ft of N with urea (46-0-0).

N: 4.25 lbs
P: 2.75 lbs
K: 3.60 lbs
S: 5.0 lbs
Humic Acid: 5.5 lbs
Prodiamine: 0.4oz
Biochar: 3.00 lbs
Azoxy: 4.00 lbs


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Mowing is starting to be done every 3-4 days instead of every 2-3 days. I'll be throwing down another 0.25lbsN/1k sq ft later today.

N: 4.50 lbs
P: 2.75 lbs
K: 3.60 lbs
S: 5.0 lbs
Humic Acid: 5.5 lbs
Prodiamine: 0.4oz
Biochar: 3.00 lbs
Azoxy: 4.00 lbs


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Color really popped! :thumbup:


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks for noticing! I've used two light FAS applications but ordered some chelated iron so I'll be applying that after in preparation for Halloween domination ;-). I did a 3way app and had very little to spray, so I've used what I mixed on my neighbours lawn. He's gone to Spain so I'll be able to sneak in some good nitrogen blitz continuation .


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Sprayed chelated iron on the lawn and I'll give her a good feeding tomorrow.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Threw down urea yesterday and humic acid.

N: 4.75 lbs
P: 2.75 lbs
K: 3.60 lbs
S: 5.0 lbs
Humic Acid: 6.0 lbs
Prodiamine: 0.4oz
Biochar: 3.00 lbs
Azoxy: 4.00 lbs


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Spot the poa!!


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Threw down another 0.25lbs N/1k sq ft before a day of rain tomorrow.

N: 5.0 lbs
P: 2.75 lbs
K: 3.60 lbs
S: 5.0 lbs
Humic Acid: 6.0 lbs
Prodiamine: 0.4oz
Biochar: 3.00 lbs
Azoxy: 4.00 lbs


----------

